# can anyone give me details for getting our dog to Australia please



## MissC2MrsB (Oct 2, 2013)

Can someone please excuse my ignorance and give some advice, in laymans terms to help me get our dog to Australia with us.
We are travelling july 2013 and he is a small lhasa apso.

Any help greatly appreciated

Many thanks

Jen


----------



## frombelarus (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm sure you meant 2014 . 
There is a quarantine (upto 6 months) for bringing pets from overseas. Dogs in Australia are not exposed to certain diseases that are common elsewhere. This quarantine can go upto 6 months. This is what I heard I do not know for sure. Back in 2009 I met a guy who migrated from Belgium and had to wait 90 days and drive to melbourne (he was in adelaide) to get his dogs.
You can try this government website for faqs

Frequently Asked Questions - Department of Agriculture, Fisheries and Forestry

Good luck to you


----------



## Starbreeze (Sep 9, 2013)

It depends what country your dog is coming from, some countries Australia wont allow. Try the link above they will have more info.


----------



## MissC2MrsB (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you both. Yes I meant 2014 - time flies !! 
We are coming from Scotland in the UK. 
I will look at the link. From what im picking up we may have to travel from Melbourne to Perth with him too ! 

Thanks again 
Jen


----------



## Starbreeze (Sep 9, 2013)

your travelling from a country where they allow dogs to enter Australai. We wanted to bring our dog from Turkey and Australia will not allow it unless he spends 6 months in a country like England first then fly to Australia and be in quarantine for 6 months here  . Good luck with your dog


----------



## DuffDownunder (Jun 24, 2013)

We brought our Collie from Manchester in 2011. There are certain injections you must have well ahead of any travel. UK dogs need to spend 30 days in quarantine when they get here. Generally a painless process but one that requires dexterity with form filling... There are many companies that can help, I'd get in touch soonest....


----------



## frombelarus (Sep 14, 2013)

MissC2MrsB please write back with your experience once you have you pets here. I am sure there are others who would love a first hand experience for help 
Good luck. I sure can't live without my boy. I'd easily say no to any country that won't allow my boy.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi MissC2
i am going through the process of bringing in my cats at the moment from Malta the same rules apply for both Malta and UK, there is a slight difference in injections ect for cats and dogs but on the whole they are the same, firstly your dog DOES NOT NEED to be in quarantine here in australia for 6 months he needs a min of 30 days only. i have posted the link below and the contact person who can help you. Also remember that ( as in my case) before you book the quarantine check that they will remain open during the summer months, Byford in Perth has now shut down for 6 months and re opens in June 2014 due to bush fires so we have to fly our 2 cats over to Melbourne. I can give you stage by stage step by step guidance on what to do if you require it. Althought he information in the link is quite informative anyone with experience will know that its not always that easy lol. Pm me if you wish for more info.

Email: [email protected]
Website: www.DAFF.gov.au


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Bringing Cats and Dogs (and other pets) to Australia - Department of Agriculture, Fisheries and Forestry this is the page to start on just follow the step by step guide. Did forget to mention make sure your ready to fly over your dog within 6 months of the visa being granted. The visa will expire within 6 months of it being issued so make sure you have all the bookings from the quarantine ect before you apply for the visa,s, just in case there are problems.


----------



## AuFan (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't think Scotland will be that big issue considering to Turkey, if you have all dog documents, medical history and passport in order.


----------



## MissC2MrsB (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks guys. 
Will get through all the advice soon. Checked out the first link and got masses of info !
Battery is about to run out ! 
Many thanks for your support though. Be back on tomorrow. 
Jen


----------

